# 60 gallon cube suggestions



## sublimerjm (Nov 26, 2007)

I have this tank:



60 gallon cube.

This was a salt water tank and i'm keeping the lighting so it should work well for a planted tank. I've done the african cichlids and want to try something else.

I wouldn't be opposed to doing a single species tank or having a variety.

I guess it comes down to what would you do if you had this empty tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of this tank? Any ideas at all as to what you might like?


----------



## sublimerjm (Nov 26, 2007)

the tank is 2'X2'X2'. needle nose gars was being tossed around. I would get a small pair and then get rid of them once they got to big. Also thought about german rams. I'm fairly sure I want to make it a planted tank.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd go planted in that sized tank as well, just remember the antinic blues won't help a whole lot with the plants ... wrong range for them.


----------



## sublimerjm (Nov 26, 2007)

I could try to focus on fish that have some blue in them. that way the antinic might have some nice effect


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It could, I just wouldn't count the antinic bulbs wattage or lummins in terms of figuring out the lighting for the plants.


----------



## sublimerjm (Nov 26, 2007)

what is the fish in the header? all black with the blue spots. I think its a tropheus.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Its a goby cichlid, Eretmodus cyanostictus.


----------



## sublimerjm (Nov 26, 2007)

Don't think I will be pursuing those then. I'm going to go with a softer water tank, with plants and some drift wood. I really like the Geophagus family. I would like 3 different speicies all together. So assuming Geophagus is one, maybe 4 of them total. what are some other fish that would get along with them. Actually like the german blue rams also. so assume those 2. you think there would be room for 4 geophagus and maybe 6 rams, and maybe even one other species?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that footprint really only has room for one type of cichlid, you can do some cories and shoaling fish with whatever cichlid you choose.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

My advice, drill rocks and skewer on a pvc stand to create a center tower of rocks right to the top. This allows you to put in a rock dwelling fish.

Around the 4 walls, leave open or thin driftwood only. This allows fish to "pace" around and around the center column of rock work. Open water swimmers will work well.

One idea... 
You could go with some sort of goby for the rocks... perhaps peacock gudgeons. You can then go for German Rams for the bottom, a tetra for mid water, and hatchetfish for the top.

There are other ideas that could work... you just have to design in 3d! Go vertical!


----------



## sublimerjm (Nov 26, 2007)

As for lighting I'm planning on using 2-3 of these.

http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem.asp ... ild=PC5653

any reason these wouldn't work well?

Actually scratch that one. Im gonna go with square pins. Just change the setup over. Bulbs are about 10 dollars cheaper a piece.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem. ... ild=PC1653


----------

